# Qualifications for Elder?



## Soonerborn (Dec 16, 2008)

Greetings. I have not posted much on this site but I read alot! I have been studying the qualifications for elder lately and can anyone point me to some materials which expound upon the biblical qualifications of elders? 

Some general questions I have are:

1. What does "above reproach" mean? 

2. As we are all sinners, how does anyone fit the qualifications for elder? I recognize that different people are ensnared by different sins, so are elders not ensared with "scandolous sin". If the answer is yes, then what about examples in the bible of leaders ensnared by "scandolous sin" ie King David? Does this sin disqualify someone from being an elder, or does their repentance make them worthy for the office?

3. Is it ever appropriate for someone who has been ordained as an elder to no longer be worthy to be an elder? What general things would cause this? 

Thanks for any guidance anyone can give.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 16, 2008)

Mike,

I usually go to Matthew Henry's and Calvin's Commentaries for questions such as these. I would read through their comments from all of the passages relating to the position of elder. Also of much help to me was when my Pastor and I went through the following book, and accompanying study guide, for several months prior to my ordination:


Available at Amazon.com using the following link:
Amazon.com: Biblical Eldership: An Urgent Call to Restore Biblical Church Leadership: Alexander Strauch, Stephen Sorenson, Amanda Sorenson: Books

There's much information in it that pertains to elder qualifications and the relationship between the elder and the congregation.

Blessings,

Mike


----------

